# portage lakes



## skeeter1bass (Jul 6, 2005)

New to the area, fished portage lakes this week caught alot of fish but 
no size. Jerked mostly. Fish for fun so can anyone give me a tip on finding
and catching the bigger ones taking my grandson this week he gets a
real charge out of the fishing. Thanks for the help


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

they're deeper usually, try senkos and crankbaits. 10-12 ft of water is good in the summer and right now they can be anywhere with the warmin water temps. Look for weeded flats and figure it out.


----------

